# Serviced Apartment Choices Bangkok?



## wombles (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey ,

Can anyone suggest good serviced apartments in Bangkok for the 20,000 to 25,000 per month range? Doesn't need to be bang central but ideally:

- Near BTS
- Nicely decorated with gym/pool
- Near a shopping mall

If anyone has some good suggestions, I'd really appreciate it.

Also, any areas where British ex pats tend to hang out? Any place where I can get Fish n Chips? 

Cheers!


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

Top 10 Serviced Apartment in Bangkok - Bangkok Most Popular Hotels

May I suggest, :-

- Choose new buildings not newly refurbished if you can. BKK is in an earthquake zone. Central Park buildings are quite old but they are in good locations (one on Wireless Road). I don't know about the other. Thonglor and Silom are lively at night. But then it can be in most parts of BKK. 

- Check fire escapes. 

I am far from being paranoid. I am just simply a realist. Cheers!


----------

